# The Starlite Theater part 5?



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

So I am moving to a new house. In the house I'm in, the basement flooded twice, so I just didn't want to rebuild my theater room for a third time. So I have a great potential area for my room. The new house has a detached heated two story garage. It is completely open with exposed beams. I just have to figure out what to do. It has a regular entrance door and a sliding garage door. I'll post pics soon. 



My equipment:


LG PA70 led projector
106" Screen Innovations Black Diamond screen
Marantz SR7007 receiver
Regular Xbox 360
Jtag Xbox 360
Modded Xbox original, emulates vintage game systems/arcade emulator
Dune b1 media player
KD Links media player
Pure AV power center
Harmony ultimate
Middle Atlantic rack
Monitor Audio RS8 tower speakers front and rear
Monitor Audio RSLCR center speaker
Velodyne minivee subwoofer 



Thanks,


----------

